# [iPad 2] Avez-vous des fuites de lumière ?



## Ekym (29 Mars 2011)

Je fais un petit sondage afin de faire un recensement de ce qui ont des fuites de lumière sur leur iPad 2.


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

ça redonde&#8230;

moi, sur mon Holga, j'y fous du gaffer&#8230; mais ce n'est pas un iPad&#8230;


----------



## Thr_ju (29 Mars 2011)

A voté


----------



## MisterDrako (29 Mars 2011)

j'vous dirait tout ça dans 3 semaines (quand j'aurai mon précieux.... snif...)
:hein:


----------



## aka80 (30 Mars 2011)

A voté aussi


----------



## worldice (3 Avril 2011)

A voté aussi. Mais je ne pense pas qu'on aura une idée du pourcentage de personnes ayant ce problème à l'issue du sondage. Ce sondage il faut le faire dans la rue ou je ne sais pas où mais pas sur ce forum. Car les personnes ayant le problème viennent sur ce forum pour en parler alors que les personnes qui sont contentes de leur iPad 2 n'ont pas de raison de venir sur ce forum et de voter donc je m'attende à avoir un résultat : 70/80% de personnes ayant le problème alors qu'en réalité il n'y en a peut-être que 5/10% !


----------



## timbx33 (3 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> A voté aussi. Mais je ne pense pas qu'on aura une idée du pourcentage de personnes ayant ce problème à l'issue du sondage. Ce sondage il faut le faire dans la rue ou je ne sais pas où mais pas sur ce forum. Car les personnes ayant le problème viennent sur ce forum pour en parler alors que les personnes qui sont contentes de leur iPad 2 n'ont pas de raison de venir sur ce forum et de voter donc je m'attende à avoir un résultat : 70/80% de personnes ayant le problème alors qu'en réalité il n'y en a peut-être que 5/10% !



en tout cas, je pense que bcp de gens rencontrent le problème. Par ailleurs si c'est 5 à 10% comme tu l'indiques, c'est déjà énorme !!!


----------



## worldice (3 Avril 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> en tout cas, je pense que bcp de gens rencontrent le problème. Par ailleurs si c'est 5 à 10% comme tu l'indiques, c'est déjà énorme !!!



Oui, c'est déjà énorme mais combien sur ces 5/10% s'en rendront compte ? A mon avis, s'il y avait vraiment beaucoup de gens touché, l'affaire prendrait autant voire plus d'ampleur que l'antennagate.


----------

